
The Sound of the Dialup, Pictured (2012) - jcims
https://www.windytan.com/2012/11/the-sound-of-dialup-pictured.html
======
jcims
Last conversation was ~2.5 yrs ago so figured it might be interesting to some
new folks

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15635144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15635144)

